# Woot Woot



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I just bought a black, 8 Gigabyte iPod Nano!!!!!!! I am sooooo excited!!! I love it! Anyone that is thinking to get it get it! It is sooooooooooooooooooooo awsome! Sorry I just had to tell someone!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, they're awsome!! Did you have an extra or something? Cuz you know that you gave away 200 dollars of your hard earned money


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool Cool, I've been eyeballing their ipod touch. So many gadgets out would like to get these days....


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Its just an iPhone with less capabilities and it holds a lot less than a classic or video iPod. :razz:


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Preferring to give something for someone else to enjoy rather than enjoying it yourself is a unique attitude, Baby_Baby. Very admirable.

I have the iPod nano, which I actually use for work. I always thought they were just lame, trendy gadgets until I actually got one. The only problem is that I find myself unable to listen to a full song as I'm always eager to get to the next one. That Bill Gates sure is a clever old chap.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, it's steve jobbs


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Dr_House said:


> That Bill Gates sure is a clever old chap.


Bill Gates is Microsoft. :razz:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

rofl lmao...


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

lol - really? I guess I need to watch more TV! lol


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

As many of yall know I am an old dinosaur.

Having said that (and even though I am somewhat of a hardware, software and Windows Kernel guru) I have never been able to "figure out" what this Ipod "business is about".

Can someone provide a brief description of its uses?

TR


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

It is a multimedia storage device, it has a very user friendly and simple interface. It stores music, photos, videos and eBooks. There are a few games available for it. It has a scroll wheel which when you move your thumb clock wise over it it will scroll down the screen and counter-clock wise it will scroll up. The new iPod Nano comes in 4GB and 8GB version. It is meant more to hold a video or two and some music. If you really like Videos then you should get an iPod classic which comes in 80GB and 160GB it is meant to store your movie collection.There is also the iPod shuffle which has no screen and people usually get that if they just need to work out i believe they come in 512MB and 1GB Then there is the iPod touch which has a touch screen and operates like an iPhone without the phone capability. iPod are popular because they are very thin, come in different versions to suit your needs and very colourful along with a very nice user interface. Hope this helps


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

ikermalli 

Thanks very much for the reply!

"It stores music, photos, videos and eBooks."
How are these files downloaded?

If you have time could you look at 
http://www.motorola.com/motoinfo/product/details.jsp?globalObjectId=160
in order to determine if this device has the same functions as the Ipod.
(This week I have purchased one for me and one for the main tech of the computer company.)

TR


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

The files can be downloaded through iTunes as a subscription service or can be from a CD that you have.

The MOTOKRZR is basically a phone, with a 2 mega pixel camera, in which you can put a memory card and listen to music. Depending on the service, you may not be able to read songs from the memory chip. I believe it can only view photos and music from the memory and videos taken from the phone camera. The MOTOKRZR will probably not have very good sound quality and was not built solely for entertainment system, so it should do everything OK while the iPod Nano is not a phone but solely a multemedia device in which you can put digital books, videos that look very nice, photos that are really clear on the iPod and music, that is very good quality wise. I hope this helps. If you do not want to purchase an iPod and like to go a little simpler then the MOTOKRZR is for you! I don't think you can watch video from your memory card or if your phone will have enough battery but i hope this helps!


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

jones - you really have to get one to understand it. I don't know about all the fancy video players and stuff. Mine is basically an upgraded CD player in its use. I just love the fact that I can take all the best songs off my CDs and have them all in one place. I also like that the song titles are displayed on the screen so that you don't have to guess what track the song you're looking for is on like you would with a CD. Plus, you can listen to it literally anywhere. Just a tip, though...if you're planning to listen to it in church, you may want to sit in the back. People get offended when they see the ear buds.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ROFL, i brought gameboy back when i went to church.

Jones, These new devices, PSP, PS3, ipod touch, they are all aiming at becoming more then just data and movie, their aiming at media center's. The ps3 just astonishes me the capabilities it has, it itself will act as a media player and pull songs and movies through your router from your hard drive. It has web browser, photo image storage, gaming, blue ray dvd player. Just amazing. And they do sell keyboard/mouses for them


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, I find the PS3 to be more about features and what it can do than the fun factor, I find the xbox 360 to be balanced and the wii to be purely for fun


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, when my xbox is fixed at 5 in the morning I will definitely be kicking some %$$ in Halo!!


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I guess I need to start going to your church so I won't get those fierce glares. lol 

I'm old school, I guess. The most current system I have is the PS2. Fortunately with the twins on the way, it's only a matter of time until I have to buy a gaming system "for them". I foresee them being grounded from video games often. Of course them being grounded doesn't mean dad can't play. MuwahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

I appreciate the input.

TR


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, my parents can never do anything about electronics with me, haha, they hide my 360 and i find it and hook it in and play  they take all my wires out of my computer and I can re-hook it they can get someone to dismantle it and I will rebuild it lol, i bet they wish they didn't send me to that computer class lol.


----------

